# Region Areas



## MVJ97 (Jun 5, 2017)

Good morning,

I am sure that it is probably somewhere in these multiple page threads, but I cannot seem to find it. I am trying to figure out what areas each Amazon Flex location delivers to. In NJ there are two Amazon Flex facilities (Moonachie, NJ and Elizabeth, NJ or DEW1 DEW2). I am trying to figure out what areas each facility is sends deliveries to. Is there a method to the madness? Just trying to stick to areas that I know so I can make quick runs to make up for the time lost at loading. It took almost 45 minutes to get loaded. From reading the posts on here, Amazon doesn't compensate you if it takes you longer to do a block. Some guys were an hour past their block time and were leaving with 50 - 70 packages. I felt bad for them. I was surprised Amazon was so disorganized.


----------

